# Few Pics - Hawaiian Cattle



## cjc (Nov 28, 2016)

I just got back from Hawaii and just wanted to share a few picture of some cattle I saw up in the crater in Maui. I just thought they were cool shots of some pretty good looking cattle! Where I am from any cows that are left to graze like these were (no fencing, just roaming 100's of acres) look a little rough because of the terrain! These cows looked just as happy as the tourists and were quiet friendly! They had 100's of Red Angus, Black Angus, Herefords and some mixes of the breeds. These cows were up at about 6,000 feet elevation.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 28, 2016)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## TAH (Nov 28, 2016)

To bad we only have one acre, Otherwise I would get one of those red cows.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 28, 2016)

Just look at that grass! Full of nutrients from the volcanic lava soil, that grass is why those cows look so good. They are healthy!


----------



## cjc (Nov 29, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Just look at that grass! Full of nutrients from the volcanic lava soil, that grass is why those cows look so good. They are healthy!



Yes our cows would be very jealous of that grass! I was surprised how lush it was!


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 2, 2016)

We spent some time on Maui, where there are quite a few cattle.  Never saw a round bale or any sign of hay  being put up.  It's always summer there---No winter!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm in awe of the grass alone. 

Those cows are living the dream.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2016)

I bought Azomite to spread in my garden, fruit trees and pastures. It is from Utah and comes from an ancient volcanic lava flow. It's full of trace minerals. Those Hawaiian cattle are eating grass that grows from previous lava flows!


----------



## cjc (Dec 5, 2016)

@Baymule makes sense! Those cows were up on the crater/volcano just living the dream.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 5, 2016)

Great pictures


----------

